# breeding kilesa tips



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello I'm new to the site and this is my 1st post. I have a trio of wild caught kilesa. I've tried looking up some info on their breeding habits but didn't come across much. Does any one have any tips ? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you referring to Enantiopus Breeding


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

a friend of mine breeds them. u need at least a 6' tank, but preferably 8' as they dig huge pits in order to breed.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

For a trio, I would make your minimum tank size at least four foot. Pictured below is my 72 gallon bow front - the extra width helps. You can see the pit from one male. For situations with multiple mature males, then the bigger foot print tank becomes more important so there is room for multiple pits.

Give them a fine sand as they love to play, build and sift. The finer the better for this species.

Let me know if you have any questions (shoot me a PM if I don't see the reply right away).

Here's some pics you might appreciate....


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Razzo that was helpful I heard that you can't strip a holding female because of the way their jaws are, can't tumble the eggs and only live to 5 years max ... are any of these statements true? There really isn't much info on them.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to have 7 wc fish. I kept them in a 3' tank for a while and although they bred it was far too small for them; they did much better in a 6' tank. They are extremely active and they jump like no other fish I have had - I lost three this way, so close up the cracks. The males constantly hassle the females or the other males which is why a bigger tank is important. 
Females hold for quite a short time - 12-14 days for me and they show no interest in the fry, so remove them. I did strip them but in the end I found it easier to just put the female in a small tank after 10 days and she soon spat. 
Don't leave fry with adults or they will kill them.
Fry also jump. Best kept until they are at least 2" before selling them. Lovely fish, very entertaining but in the end I found the constant hassle of the dominant male to be somewhat tedious. Also, the females seem to have a fairly short breeding life so move the parents on when they start to slow down on the breeding.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Skie said:


> Thanks Razzo that was helpful:
> 
> 1) I heard that you can't strip a holding female because of the way their jaws are
> 
> ...


1) Not true (I stripped every time and got hundreds of viable fry). You do have to be careful. If you end up getting some, send me a PM and I'll help coach you.

2) No need to tumble as you can strip when they are close to free swimming.

3) Heard that rumor too. Not sure. Only had them die on me when I made a mistake with pH during a water change.

Biggest problem I had with kilesa was securing the top of the tank. They are the scud missles of the Tang world. You will learn how to approach the tank without freaking them out. Lights on is the worst. After lights have been on, no problem.

I've got a good kilesa thread - I'll search for it.

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a couple threads that you might find interesting:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=230778&p=1620345#p1620345

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=232313&p=1632826#p1632826


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey guys! I got sick in mid July and sold my kilesa to my buddie since then she has carried a few times but swollows them. Any ideas?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Skie said:


> Hey guys! I got sick in mid July and sold my kilesa to my buddie since then she has carried a few times but swollows them. Any ideas?


Never had kilesa swallow???? Always striped around day 14 and got wigglers every time.

When are they swallowing - what day?


----------

